# "Parenthood for Me" Grants for Infertility and Adoption



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I just came across this and wanted to share:

http://parenthoodforme.org/

It's an organization which provides grants for people having trouble affording fertility treatments.


----------



## Tkgrl88 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow that's really great, is there any catch..?


----------

